# Alloy Synapse Brake upgrade



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone tried upgrading brakes on an Alloy Synapse? 

I got a set of Sram Red off another bike and found out the caliper's reach is not long enough. Seems like the Synapse Alloy frame uses "Long reach" brakers only. 

Is there a work around to extend the reach? What about other nice brakes that are long reach?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Tektros with good pads or maybe some Shimano BR650's. Whats wrong with what you have? Maybe some good padswould help.


----------



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> Tektros with good pads or maybe some Shimano BR650's. Whats wrong with what you have? Maybe some good padswould help.


Well I'v had really bad experiences with Tekro brand on my mountain bike. The SRAM Red brakes were given to me. I ended up buying a metal file/gradual metal remover in homedepot and enlarge the opening on the brake... took me two hrs to do one side, it's working so far as it seems :cryin:

I really love my synapse, but this long reach brake maybe the only negative - All the nicer brakes are short reach. The Shimano R650 is really heavy. 


Why cannondale.. why.....


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Wynnbb said:


> Well I'v had really bad experiences with Tekro brand on my mountain bike. The SRAM Red brakes were given to me. I ended up buying a metal file/gradual metal remover in homedepot and enlarge the opening on the brake... took me two hrs to do one side, it's working so far as it seems :cryin:
> 
> I really love my synapse, but this long reach brake maybe the only negative - All the nicer brakes are short reach. The Shimano R650 is really heavy.
> 
> ...


I guess its your bike.


----------

